# Made a mistake in DIAC online application, am i in trouble ? Need help!



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Hi, 

i just submitted the DIAC online form for visa 175 , i already submitted and payed the fee, but i messed up one part:

i wrote the date of my Bachelor degree graduation as May 2006 , instead of September 2006 (4 months difference), May 2006 is my EXAM date not course completion date (according to my degree certificate). 

Am i in trouble? will this error delay my application, or is it minor and i should ignore it? And how do i go about correcting it if i want to (should i ?)


I'm really stressed out, i made sure its all perfect but i missed this one thing and i dont want this to cause me delays or rejection. 

appreciate your help as always .


----------



## Jed Meyers (Aug 12, 2010)

Just submit form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s)


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

JBY said:


> Hi,
> 
> i just submitted the DIAC online form for visa 175 , i already submitted and payed the fee, but i messed up one part:
> 
> ...


Don't panic mate. Since your are filling the form on your own, this is no big CRIME. Just fill in form 1023(as said above) and upload. you will be alright


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Thanks so much guys, such a relief, i'm gonna go ahead and fill this form and upload it this week. THANKS AGAIN !!


----------



## botero82 (Jul 1, 2011)

I made exactly the same mistake. Just fill the form and no problem.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

JBY said:


> Hi,
> 
> i just submitted the DIAC online form for visa 175 , i already submitted and payed the fee, but i messed up one part:
> 
> ...


Three steps Mate.....

1) Download 1023 form and take a print out.
2) Fill it with the corrected information
3) Scan and upload it using this link 'https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/visas/attachment/start.do?attachType=VISA_APPLICATION&group=travel'.

To Err is human... DIAC also believes in the same sometimes :-D

Cheers.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I did 2 mistake in my application.
DOB of my father and complete name of my mother 
these were pointed by case officer in email and i wrote back correct information.

SO not a big issue.


----------



## jumpjump (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeap +100 to filling out Form 1023.

I selected the wrong occupation from the alphabetical list when I did the 175 application online. Few days later realised my mistake and submitted the Form 1023, everything after was smooth sailing and I now have my PR


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

in our case my agent filled the form wrong (wow.. imagine).. i checked it twice and made corrections but again the final one he sent me was the same crappy mistake, anyways, did not have to send any forms as i called him to tell him what mistake they have been making over and over again.. so yeah one can make mistakes and there are ways of rectifying


----------



## sb27 (Mar 5, 2012)

What exactly is considered as name change? Shortening or dropping middle name too?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

sb27 said:


> What exactly is considered as name change? Shortening or dropping middle name too?


anything, My name has 2 words with a space in between and in my passport it was printed without space continuously. When I sat for IELTS they didn't allow me as they say in application there is a space and in passport there is no space. I have to explain then and sit for the exam.

Then I went for a correction in my passport as 'name bifurcation' and get it resolved. So any damn thing changed will be considered a name change. So you have to be very careful with that. Even initials before or after your name is also considered a different name. 

shortening, changing completely, dropping, bifurcating, changing surname (initials) for women after marriage is all considered a name change.


----------



## mikai (Feb 1, 2012)

sb27 said:


> What exactly is considered as name change? Shortening or dropping middle name too?


In the Philippines, if you're a girl and get married, you change your family name to your husband's family name. I think this is also considered name change. Marriage contract was the evidence we used for the name change.


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

mikai said:


> In the Philippines, if you're a girl and get married, you change your family name to your husband's family name. I think this is also considered name change. Marriage contract was the evidence we used for the name change.


In the marriage contract was both old and new name of the female mentioned or just that she got married to so and so person? Please explain
Thanks

Sent from my XoOm using Expat Forum


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

djmalik said:


> In the marriage contract was both old and new name of the female mentioned or just that she got married to so and so person? Please explain
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XoOm using Expat Forum


Only her old name will be mentioned because when you submit ID proofs for your wife in registrar office it will have her old name so they will fill in her old name only in marriage certificate. When you apply for her passport you use that old name and tell the passport officials that you want to change her name to new one to reflect your name in her surname


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

dreamaus said:


> Only her old name will be mentioned because when you submit ID proofs for your wife in registrar office it will have her old name so they will fill in her old name only in marriage certificate. When you apply for her passport you use that old name and tell the passport officials that you want to change her name to new one to reflect your name in her surname


Do we need to provide some sort of proof or affidavit for the name change?

Sent from my XoOm using Expat Forum


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

djmalik said:


> Do we need to provide some sort of proof or affidavit for the name change?
> 
> Sent from my XoOm using Expat Forum


yes. 

1. Old passport if her name is shown in old format or a birth certificate or any other valid document you feel has her old name.
2. Your passport anyways you will attach to show that you have included your name and your family name in her initials. Including spouse name would be better
3. Marriage certificate which shows that you are married.
4. Her new passport with changed name
5. While attaching a doc for name change, give a brief description on how her name is changed to a new one. The description field of very single file has only few chars type able so make it brief and convey the info to the point.

Go thro this thread for other queries

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/103121-victoria-ss-timelines-20.html


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

wow..the agent filled it wrong,eh?



anj1976 said:


> in our case my agent filled the form wrong (wow.. imagine).. i checked it twice and made corrections but again the final one he sent me was the same crappy mistake, anyways, did not have to send any forms as i called him to tell him what mistake they have been making over and over again.. so yeah one can make mistakes and there are ways of rectifying


----------



## oghope (May 2, 2012)

Can I see the visa application which I already submitted? Is there a way?


----------



## patelhetal (Dec 26, 2012)

JBY said:


> Thanks so much guys, such a relief, i'm gonna go ahead and fill this form and upload it this week. THANKS AGAIN !!



Friend, i am in the same boat. I am planning to apply soon. Could you please share your experience ? I am hoping that everything went good in your case. Waiting for your reply.


----------

